# Dust collection explanation



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The different types and operation:
http://www.americanfabricfilter.com/pdf/02-Custom-Filters/How-&-Why-Optimized-Filter-Bags-Work.pdf  bill


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried the AFF filters? I'm looking for a replacement for my filter bag (unspecified, but I suspect it to be 30 micron). A filter canister would be the best I suppose but they are not available here. I'm considering a 1 micron Big Horn bag from Amazon or a AFF filter but that would be a bit more expensive. Would it be worth it?


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Longknife said:


> Has anyone tried the AFF filters? I'm looking for a replacement for my filter bag (unspecified, but I suspect it to be 30 micron). A filter canister would be the best I suppose but they are not available here. I'm considering a 1 micron Big Horn bag from Amazon or a AFF filter but that would be a bit more expensive. Would it be worth it?


You can order a cannister filter from Wynn Environmental and have it shipped right to your door. 1 micron goes for $99 plus shipping I believe.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> You can order a cannister filter from Wynn Environmental and have it shipped right to your door. 1 micron goes for $99 plus shipping I believe.


My door is across the Atlantic you know. Shipping would be more than those $99 if they ship here at all.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Longknife said:


> My door is across the Atlantic you know. Shipping would be more than those $99 if they ship here at all.


 
You're probably right but they are very helpful and it might be worth looking into. Installing it on my dc took all of 15 minutes too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> The different types and operation:
> http://www.americanfabricfilter.com/pdf/02-Custom-Filters/How-&-Why-Optimized-Filter-Bags-Work.pdf  bill


Is that link the same as in this thread, post #10?












 







.


----------

